# Poudre canyon camping



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

there are tons of campgrounds all along the river, as long as the retired cross country RV'ers leave an empty!! :wink: 

don't sleep in your car unless you're an early riser, especially when there's a big show at the mishawaka!! the 'possum cops are out and ticketing by seven or eight at the latest!! :evil: 

the guys at the mish might let you stay on their island for a ducket or two during the week, never tried without a ticket!


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

There is good free camping on Forest Service land up the Pingre Park road (63E). The Pingre Park road runs south off HW14 and is about half-way between the Narrows and Rustic Resort. For more info, turn to page 19 of the Gazetteer.


----------

